# دائرة لتشغيل وايقاف تشغيل جهاز التلفاز باستخدام الحاسب



## فشلوم (29 يناير 2008)

هذه دائرة لتشغيل وايقاف تشغيل جهاز التلفاز مرفقة مع برنامج بالفيجول بيسك ارجو ان يفيدك هذا رابط البرنامج http://rapidshare.com/files/87529608/123.rar.html
وهذا تركيب الدائرة ""الايسى المستخدم هو ULN2003 ""


----------



## ahmad mohmmad (29 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## فشلوم (29 يناير 2008)

فيك بارك الله اخى وارجو ان يكون الموضوع مفيدااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## بدر الدجى (30 يناير 2008)

مشكورررررررررررر اخي


----------



## فشلوم (30 يناير 2008)

العفو اخى الكريم ................... سأحاول اضافة دوائر جديد قريبااااااااااا


----------



## محب الشرقية (30 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي


----------



## فشلوم (30 يناير 2008)

شكراا اخى المبرمج على الرد 
شكراااااااا


----------



## حمزة احمد سعديه (1 فبراير 2008)

مشكور واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## فشلوم (2 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم 

العفو اخى وانا جاهز للاستفسارات


----------



## rasha2 (6 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا فعلا دائره سهله و بسيطه


----------



## ahmad44 (8 فبراير 2008)

*شكراُأخي*

شكراُ جزيلاُ ونطمع في المزيد من ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## سليمان س ر (9 فبراير 2008)

و هل الدارة بحاجة الى Ic؟ الا يمكن تشغيل الريليه بشكل مباشر من مخرج الطابعة؟


----------



## سليمان س ر (9 فبراير 2008)

هل من الممكن ان اخذ عدة مخارج مربوطة على ريليهات لعدة اوامر من مخرج الطابعة مع برنامج Start Stop ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## فشلوم (10 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
بالنسبة للاخ ahmad44 ان شاء الله هناك المزيد ...للاسف حاليا مشغول .......لكن قريبااا هناك المزيد 
بالنسبة للاخ سلميان 1...لا يمكن لان منفذ الطابعة لا يوفر تيار كافى لتشغيل الريلاى .
2... البرنامج الموجود على الرابط يتعامل مع بن واحد من البورت والايسى ولكن يمكن بتعديل الدائرة تعديلا بسيطا واضافة بعض الاسطر للبرنامج التحكم فى اكثر من جهاز... وان كنت فى حاجة لشرح او برنامج كهذا انا مستعد ان شاء الله ...

وشكرااا علىالمرور ادعولى بالتوفيق...


----------



## سليمان س ر (15 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اخي الفاضل فشلوم الله يسعدك دنيا و اخرة , اتمنى الحصول على كل قدرات مخرج الطابعة من اوامر بطريقة عمل الدارة و البرنامج الذي يتعامل معها و اذا ممكن طريقة التعديل على البرنامج حيث اذا اردنا فرضا ان نضغط على مفتاح يعمل start و stop عند الراحة بدلا من مفتاحان start stop اذا امكن ؟؟؟؟تسلم ايديك


----------



## فشلوم (18 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اخى سليمان 

لو ممكن توضحلى طلبك اكتر اخى العزيز ........................


----------



## hilal_bn (21 فبراير 2008)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## فشلوم (22 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
العفو اخى هلال
اخى سليمان انا فى انتظار توضيح سؤالك حتى يتسنى لى الاجابة عليه


----------



## سليمان س ر (22 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم اخي الحبيب فشلوم انا حسب معلوماتي ان البرنامج يعمل اما بالفارة او عن طريق لوحة المفاتيح صح؟ اذا انت تضغط بالماوس على مفتاح start فيخرج امر من مخرج الطابعة الى الريليه فيتم الاغلاق و بهذا يتم وصل 220 الى التلفاز او لمبة او براد او----الخ و ممكن ايضا ان تضغط مرة اخرى على نفس المفتاح او مفتاح اخر حسب البرنامج فيتم stop قطع الكهرباء عن الريلية و بذلك تقطع الكهرباء عن الجهاز الذي يعمل عن طريق الريلية اظن كل الذي كتبته صح نوعا ما المطلوب هو برنامج يتحكم بالريلية يعمل start طالما انا ضاغط على المفتاح بالماوس او عن طريق الكيبورد و تعود الريليه لوضع الراحة عندما ارفع الماوس او يدي عن الكيبورد ,ارجو ان تكون وصلت الفكرة!!!تقبل تحياتي اخي الحبيب فشلوم,


----------



## فشلوم (23 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اجل اخى الفاضل هذا ممكن 
ساقوم بتجهيز البرنامج وادراجه فى اقرب فرصة ...وسيكون التغيير فى البرنامج فقط اما الدائرة ستبقى كما هى 
وشكراا على اهتمامك اخى العزيز


----------



## سليمان س ر (23 فبراير 2008)

الف شكر اخي الفاضل فشلوم انا بانتظارك


----------



## ادور (24 فبراير 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر جدا


----------



## سقراط العرب (25 فبراير 2008)

يعطيك العافية كنت الي مدة بدور عليها


----------



## سقراط العرب (25 فبراير 2008)

مشكوور اكتير عليها


----------



## فشلوم (25 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم 

عفواا اخى ادور 
اخى سقراط العرب انا سعيد انى استطعت ان أفيدك وانا جاهز لاى مساعدة ان شاء الله 
اخى سليمان اسف لتأخرى اليك البرنامج اخى الكريم ............ وفى انتظار تعليقك وجاهز لاى مساعدة

http://dark_eng.t35.com/onoff.rar

ادعو لى بالتوفيق .........بالله عليك:1:


----------



## فشلوم (26 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
نسيت ان اذكر ان مفتاح التشغيل هو المفتاح Enterفى لوحة المفاتيح طالما هذا الزر مضغوط الريلاى يعمل وعند التوقف عن الضغط عليه يتوقف الريلاى عن العمل


----------



## سليمان س ر (26 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
ما شاء الله عليك اخي العزيز فشلوم انت مبدع والله دعيتلك من كل قلبي ان يوفقك الله و يسعدك دنيا وآخرة و ينور قلبك و يديم عزك و يفتحها عليك من اوسع ابوابه , الف شكر حبيبي,


----------



## فشلوم (27 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
عفواا اخى العزيز سليمان ....انا سعيدة انى افدتك 
شكراا لدعائك لى ...وفقنا الله واياكم لما فيه صالح العرب والاسلام والمسلمين 

وانا جاهز بعون الله لاى استفسارات اخرى


----------



## المهندسسس (13 أغسطس 2010)

*المبدع فشلوم
الله يوفق لما يحب ويرضى
انا ودي ببرنامج يشغل ريليه عن طريق usp
لمدة عشر ثواني مثلا
علما بان النظام xp 
مع الشرح 
ولك جزيل الشكر*


----------



## The friend (15 أغسطس 2010)

thanks allot


----------



## علي زين السقاف (15 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورين بس كيف ابدا بها ساعدوني


----------



## ahmad7002 (1 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله بك وجزاك كل خير


----------

